# Nissan of the midwest unite...



## FatBoy4 (May 12, 2002)

Most of the info can be found here OFFICIAL TEXAS/OKLAHOMA/LOUISIANA MEET PLANNING THREAD! - Maxima Forums



There was a good showout last year, we want better this year.. I am posting in here because there is where they have TX listed...


----------

